
Why Vue.js is poised to become the next jQuery - rmason
https://vuejsfeed.com/blog/why-i-believe-vue-js-is-poised-to-be-the-next-jquery-peter-jang
======
maxharris
I'm sympathetic to the arguments presented in the article, so I'm sorry to say
that Vue just isn't anywhere near popular enough to displace React.

What's worse is that Vue doesn't offer any reason for the vast majority to
switch from React to Vue. What does Vue have that competes with React Native,
for example? Why should any of us rewrite our apps again?

